# Травит воздух из-под гвоздиков



## chemicus (13 Апр 2020)

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане.

Следующая проблема: есть кнопочный аккордеон Firotti, довольно-таки старый (80-е годы) и, очевидно, не единожды разбиравшийся. При сжиме меха слышно (да и осязанием кое-где чувствуется), что воздух выходит из-под гвоздиков, которые держат правый и левый полукорпуса.

Вопрос следующий: есть ли способ уплотнить эти места каким-то образом? (скотч и перетяжку целлулоида не предлагать)

Заранее спасибо!


----------



## gerborisov (13 Апр 2020)

Думаю, что тут нужно и уплотнитель поменять. А отверстия рассверлить, вставить пробки из твёрдого дерева и сделать новые отверстия. Только в такой последовательности. 1 вставляем пробки 2 сверлим отверстия в полукорпусе для шпилек (не сверлить в рамке меха) 3 меняем или восстанавливаем уплотнитель. 3 соединяем, рассерливаем отверстия на рамке меха и вставляем шпильки.


----------



## vev (13 Апр 2020)

gerborisov, 
вообще-то есть несколько размеров шпилек. Я бы просто перешел на чуть большие. Хотя надо быть полностью уверенным, что это именно из под шпилек течет...

Пробки - это слишком радикальное решение. Да, оно наиболее правильно, если речь идет о реально интересном инструменте с потенциалом, но с Фиротти я бы не стал этим заниматься


----------



## Jemaccordion (13 Апр 2020)

Первый раз слышу чтобы из под гвоздиков травил воздух, проверьте уплотнитель-резинку на рамке меха, возможно там проблема.


----------



## chemicus (13 Апр 2020)

Jemaccordion написал(а):


> Первый раз слышу чтобы из под гвоздиков травил воздух, проверьте уплотнитель-резинку на рамке меха, возможно там проблема.



Сам в шоке; травит потому что немного разболтаны сами позиции, где сидят сами гвоздики! Некоторые я пальцами могу вытащить, да. 
Поэтому идея перейти на большего диаметра гвоздики мне нравится. 
Конечно, как заметил коллега с ником "vev", ради Фиротти запариваться с заглушиванием-высверливанием новых отверстий не хочется (да и свёрел таких тонких у меня нет). 
В то же время я открыт для предложений Баянов "с потенциалом" - милости прошу в личные сообщения, идеально если вы сможете предложить что-нибудь подержанное 3-х или 4-хголосное стоимостью до 160 тысяч.

Вопрос такой, чтобы заказать в интернете эти самые гвоздики/шпильки, под каким названием их следует искать и какие стандартные диаметры у них существуют (там, где я живу карантин, поэтому вариант сходит в хозяйственный со штангенциркулем отменяется)?

Заранее спасибо


----------



## vev (13 Апр 2020)

chemicus, 



http://www.carinidena.it/MS5ECOMMERCE60/jsp/eco_cc_home_bs_portlet.jsp?p=searcharti&w_pecodart=pin%25


----------



## Maestro V.D. (13 Апр 2020)

Можно вместо гвоздиков винтики подобрать.


----------



## chemicus (13 Апр 2020)

vev, 

Спасибо! Займусь


----------



## vev (13 Апр 2020)

Maestro V.D. написал(а):


> Можно вместо гвоздиков винтики подобрать.


Не стоит... можно разбить ещё больше. Системы с винтиками имеют либо гайку, запресованную в рамку, либо еще и подпятник, вкрученный в полукорпус для распределения нагрузки


----------



## Maestro V.D. (13 Апр 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Не стоит... можно разбить ещё больше. Системы с винтиками имеют либо гайку, запресованную в рамку, либо еще и подпятник, вкрученный в полукорпус для распределения нагрузки
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 9142


----------



## Maestro V.D. (13 Апр 2020)

На моем Скандальке винтики, и все нормально.

Главное, чтобы шаг резьбы был мелким. И вернее то не винтик, а болтик


----------



## vev (13 Апр 2020)

Maestro V.D.,
На моем тоже 

Но винтики то имеют потайное гнездо, специально для этого сделанное и гайку в рамке


----------



## Maestro V.D. (13 Апр 2020)

У меня такой вот вкручен: 2 сантиметра в длину, и 1.9 миллиметра в диаметре. И раз уж у Фиротти того все раздолблено, вариант с резьбой будет поплотнее, нежели гвоздики подбирать. Я так думаю..


----------



## Maestro V.D. (13 Апр 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Maestro V.D.,
> На моем тоже
> 
> Но винтики то имеют потайное гнездо, специально для этого сделанное и гайку в рамке
> ...


А у меня, кстати, нет потайной гайки... Сначала меня это насторожило, но инструмент 60-х годов у меня примерно... и до сего дня все пока прекрасно.


----------



## vev (13 Апр 2020)

Maestro V.D., 

Насколько я вижу по фото, винт у Вас не штатно стоит...
Опять же, поставить можно все, что угодно. Можно и без гайки, но нас партия учила делать все по уму. А по уму гайка ОБЯЗАНА быть


----------



## Maestro V.D. (13 Апр 2020)

vev написал(а):


> Maestro V.D.,
> 
> Насколько я вижу по фото, винт у Вас не штатно стоит...
> Опять же, поставить можно все, что угодно. Можно и без гайки, но нас партия учила делать все по уму. А по уму гайка ОБЯЗАНА быть


Та нет, они там штатно у меня стоят. Находил и другие фотографии с инструментом как и у меня, и у них у всех эти болтики такие. Там даже по целлулоиду под шляпкой видно, что кроме него там ничего другого и не было. Но по поводу гаек я с Вами полностью согласен.


----------



## Kuzalogly (13 Апр 2020)

На приговорённом Историей ширпотребе типа Фиротти…,- берём деревянную зубочистку, втыкаем в отверстие на "Момент". Когда он полностью высохнет- обламываем зубочистку с обеих сторон. Острым узким шилом ковыряем новое тугое отверстие. Всё)… .


----------



## Maestro V.D. (13 Апр 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> На приговорённом Историей ширпотребе типа Фиротти…,- берём деревянную зубочистку, втыкаем в отверстие на "Момент". Когда он полностью высохнет- обламываем зубочистку с обеих сторон. Острым узким шилом ковыряем новое тугое отверстие. Всё)… .


Это ГЕНИАЛЬНО!!!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (6 Дек 2020)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> На приговорённом Историей ширпотребе типа Фиротти…,- берём деревянную зубочистку, втыкаем в отверстие на "Момент". Когда он полностью высохнет- обламываем зубочистку с обеих сторон. Острым узким шилом ковыряем новое тугое отверстие. Всё)… .


Все верно. Единственное, стоит все таки использовать тонкое сверло по диаметру шпильки или на 0,1 - 0,2мм поменьше. Хотя, в условиях изоляции и отсутствия маленьких сверел, пойдет и шило)))


----------

